# Surfside beach fishing



## Guest (Jun 29, 2017)

Hey, everyone, I am going to be staying right next to the Surfside Beach pier coming up from July 8th to 15th. Would that be my best bet for fishing? I wanted to try to do some surf fishing if it was even worth it.

Do you know of any kayak fishing guides? Or a place that rents kayaks? I'd like to go fishing in and around Murrell's inlet as well. Anyways wanted to introduce myself and look forward to speaking with you all.

Thanks


----------



## Guest (Jul 13, 2017)

Caught a lot of croaker this afternoon surf fishing. Are they edible ? I let them all go and caught what I thought to be a small pompano? If these are not croakers please correct me


----------



## Shanexd9 (Jun 22, 2016)

Croakers are edible. I rarely keep them unless they are huge. Seasoned with lemon and pepper and pan fried, They are pretty good.


----------



## ChefRobb (Jan 8, 2016)

They look like croakers to me...and they're tasty little buggers. I just happen to prefer their bigger cousins, the red and black drum. Glad you had some fun. Where were you on the beach? (As in...what street was close to you).


----------



## Guest (Jul 14, 2017)

Chefrob I was on 3rd. Between third and the washed out pier.


----------



## Guest (Jul 14, 2017)

I should probably get up early and walk to the jetty in the morning


----------



## steelerfan (Jul 15, 2013)

I will be in Myrtle beach on Sunday. How far out and what did you use for bait? I can't wait to cast out into the surf. Thanks for any info. Will be in for two weeks. How has the wind been in the mornings. I hope I won't need six ounce lug nuts for weights. Still beats running my business.


----------



## ncdead (Jun 16, 2015)

The second and third pics appear to be croaker....the first not. Fillet and skin them....either pan fry them or chunk the fillets up and flour them with some seasoning and drop in the fry daddy. Tastey. Good luck in myrtle beach...the crowds on the beach can be tough to fish around. Might be better off hitting a pier or fishing at night in the surf. Not the best place to surf fish, but nothing wrong with hanging on the beach at night drinking a cold one and waiting for a bite....could be worse.


----------



## Guest (Jul 14, 2017)

I was fishing in the surf and just past the breaks. Using a pompano rig with shrimp. I was also holding the rod and waiting to feel the subtle strikes. I was using a heavy surf rod, but for the these fish I would of preferred a lighter set up. Probably a seven foot medium action would of been great.


----------



## steelerfan (Jul 15, 2013)

Thanks for the info. I bought two lighter surf rods with Shakespeare open face reels with 12 pound test this year, and always bring bigger rods especially for after dark. Where we stay is surrounded by residential houses so the beach is usually good until around 9 am and evenings after 7, so it works out pretty good. All except for the occasional idiot that lets his kids swim right next to your lines when there isn't anyone on the beach, a mile in each direction. It happens to us all. I'll post how I do, for sure. :fishing::beer:


----------



## Guest (Jul 14, 2017)

What do you catch at night? Red fish and black bass?


----------



## ChefRobb (Jan 8, 2016)

mkodom1 said:


> What do you catch at night? Red fish and black bass?


I don't really fish at night because most of the time I'm at the South Jetty at Huntington Beach, which closes it's gates at 9 PM during the warm months.


----------



## steelerfan (Jul 15, 2013)

I've caught big reds right at dark, big rays, and once it gets really dark, mostly sharks! And an occasional topsail catfish. Just don't really announce it to the people walking by. My kids have a blast though, fighting over the rods when they bend, posting the picks to their friends online. The only bad thing is the oblivious idiots that try and walk through your lines. Lol.


----------



## 3150hul (Jun 27, 2017)

Do y'all have any tips for Ocean Lakes? I'm new to surf fishing, and have been scrolling these forums for a while. I'll be down in about a month and would like some local tips, thanks!


----------



## Dr. Bubba (Nov 9, 1999)

first fish pompano, second fish croaker, third fish banded drum.


----------



## Mmayfield (May 2, 2014)

Ocean Lakes try from the swash down to the Holiday Inn. Use freash shrimp or sand fleas on a small kahle hook and toss into the suds. Can also use fish bites. After about 9:00 in the morning the beaches fill up till about 5:00. Even though the beach is realitively flat you can read the wave to find some small humps and dips. Wave break as the bottom rises compressing the power of the wave as it passes over it. Also look at the suds as sometime you can see where they are pulled out further by the receeding water indicating a depression that helps funnel the water back out. On a flat bottom, only a small change can hold more fish than the sorrounding areas.


----------



## 3150hul (Jun 27, 2017)

Thanks Mayfield, have the beach renourishments started there yet? I've been going there for years and have had limited luck surf fishing in the mornings. How about veterans pier or any inshore spots that are close to Murrells inlet that some puppy drum are biting?


----------



## Mmayfield (May 2, 2014)

If they are not it will be soon. They were working about halfway between the Surfside Pier and the Holiday Inn last week. I think the time line has them doing the area in front of Ocean Lakes during the first part of August.


----------



## 3150hul (Jun 27, 2017)

Awesome, I'll be down the third week of august. Trying to get a charter trip together as well for the week.


----------

